# Ever wondered what idiots look like?



## daboys (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you ever wondered what idiots looks like?



=

=

Well, wonder no more!
=



YES THAT IS A POWER CORD FLOATING ON FLIP FLOPS


----------



## pitrow (Sep 2, 2008)

candidates for a Darwin award right there.


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2008)

that photo was not to leave the fire station..glad it was not to the right more....


----------



## capt dan (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, I never thought of grilled cheese sandwiches while in the pool!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow.....makes you wonder about some folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Do you think the pic might be a fake?


----------



## daboys (Sep 2, 2008)

I would hope so! Probably wasn't pluged in at the other end.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Hope so too Mark!  lol


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 2, 2008)

Years ago i seen a pic of a guy that took a joy dish soap bottle and mounted a recepticle in it, had a tv plugged into it. the tv was on a inertube flotting in the pool also, you could see it was on.


----------



## supervman (Sep 2, 2008)

One can only imagine.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 2, 2008)

HAHAH.........i TOLD you mark, that it would win a darwin award............LOLOL


----------



## daboys (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, you were right.


----------



## meat-man (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow some people's kids!


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 3, 2008)

What's wrong with that?  Looks like a GFI cord it be plugged inta!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 3, 2008)

Toss a few butts in the pool and kick that strip under... BBQ!


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

Heh... if it IS a GFI, I'm sure the circuit would be dead. Until the red end gets pulled in anyway, where the circuit is supplied from!

Sheesh... they do walk among us. Sometimes not for long tho! What worries me is they live long enough to reproduce.  ;{)


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think it is a fake, That guy looks too dam proud! He looks like he thinks he invented the wheel.

another reason not to do druugs.


----------



## two much smoke (Sep 3, 2008)

The amazing thing is that there are 3 of them, I guess idiots must come in packs.


----------



## solar (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, where did you guys get my vacation picture?


----------



## surgem7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Chances might be better in this one. Take a look at this girl


----------



## jminion (Sep 3, 2008)

I look at this as, just adding chlorine to the gene pool.


----------



## meatballtn (Sep 3, 2008)

The laws of natural selection are a little late kicking in sometimes.


----------

